# Malaka edo me ton pappamalaka dioti ise ligo piso se anaptixi.



## Tommo

I received the message "Malaka edo me ton pappamalaka dioti ise ligo piso se anaptixi" from an opponent in a postal chess game. Could someone help me by translating it into English. 

I assume it's a reply to my message wishing the player good luck in our game.

Many thanks.


----------



## ireney

Now that's a weird message to be sure!

The problem is that it may be insulting and it may not. Been written in Latin characters makes it a bit difficult to determine. I rather think it is not however, given the overall context.

The word "malaka" as written, can mean either "softly, slowly" or well, "he who jerks off" and is equivalent to "a-hole" in most cases.
The second problematic word is "pappamalaka". There's no such word so I think it's two words really. "Pappa" can be the accusative of "pappas" which means priest. Perhaps referring to one of your bishops?

The rest of the message is clear: "because you are a little behind in deployment". The last word can be translated as "development" too but since we are talking about chess I think "deployment" is a better translation.

In a nutshell, although this message is open to other translations/interpretations I think it says "softly here(there) with the priest, softly because you are a little behind in (your) deployment"


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Ha, ha! It doesn’t sound very pleasant but I am convinced your chess antagonist means the same thing as in this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=511934 

 Sorry, it’s night in Beijing. Somebody else will elaborate on it, I am sure.  ​


----------



## Tommo

Spectre scolaire said:


> Ha, ha! It doesn’t sound very pleasant but I am convinced your chess antagonist means the same thing as in this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=511934
> 
> Sorry, it’s night in Beijing. Somebody else will elaborate on it, I am sure.  ​


 
Thanks for your help and the link Spectre scolaire but my Italian is not good enough to translate it. (The link).


----------



## Tommo

ireney said:


> Now that's a weird message to be sure!
> 
> The problem is that it may be insulting and it may not. Been written in Latin characters makes it a bit difficult to determine. I rather think it is not however, given the overall context.
> 
> The word "malaka" as written, can mean either "softly, slowly" or well, "he who jerks off" and equivalent of "a-hole" in most cases.
> The second problematic word is "pappamalaka". There's no such word so I think it's two words really. "Pappa" can be the accusative of "pappas" which means priest. Perhaps referring to one of your bishops?
> 
> The rest of the message is clear "because you are a little behind in deployment". The last word can be translated as "development" to but since we are talking about chess I think "deployment" is a better translation.
> 
> In a nutshell, although this message is open to other translations/interpretations I think it says "softly here(there) with the priest, softly because you are a little behing in (your) deployment"


 
Thanks Ireney the message is becoming a lot clearer now.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Μαλάκα εδώ με τον παπα-Μαλάκα, διότι είσαι λίγο πίσω σε ανάπτυξη.

I have never heard this before, but my intuition was to refer to the Italian expressions in culo alla balena or in bocca al lupo, or other more explicitly sexual ways overheard in _Veneto_, Northern Italy, and which are partly being discussed in the thread – all of it just to say *Good luck!*

Basically, this is about _superstition_ – but superstition is commonplace! Break a leg is, according to Wikipedia




> a well-known saying in theatre which means “good luck”. It is typically said to actors before they go out onto stage to perform. The expression is a theatrical superstition that replaces the phrase “good luck which is considered bad luck. The expression is sometimes used outside the theatre as superstitions and customs travel through other professions and then into common use.


 I see Μαλάκα εδώ με τον παπα-Μαλάκα [εκεί] [about the majuscule, see below] as a characterization of both players – they are both _stupid_ (which is the opposite of what you need in chess!), and the antagonist is even more so (reinforced by παπα-). I further see Μαλάκα and παπα-Μαλάκα as being said by a third person, as it were. The vocative prevents the person who sends the message from taking any part (or responsability) in it. When dispatching a message of this kind you often spit after having pronounced it. Only you can’t spit when writing... In this case, however, the message also contains an extension said by the sender, διότι είσαι λίγο πίσω σε ανάπτυξη, “because you are a bit backwards in [your intellectual] development” – as if you said “you idiot!” or “you feebleminded creep!” to a good friend. The part ‘πίσω σε ανάπτυξη’ corresponds exactly to Turkish _geri zek__âlı_, and is being used not only as a heavy insult, but – like μαλάκα! (not to mention πούστη!) – is not uncommonly said between good friends. 

Obviously, I can’t be certain about this whole interpretation. It is just a suggestion.

As far as παπα-Μαλάκα is concerned, παπα-(from παπάς) is indeclinable when it is added to a name – as if Μαλάκας were a name...
 ​


----------



## ireney

No, there is no way it's a good luck expression, I would have heard it, trust me  
As for "πίσω στην ανάπτυξη". It would be an insult period. Unlike the usage of the Turkish phrase, one would only use it (although it is far from common) to insult someone.

In short, either you accept that someone replied to a "good luck" message in a chess match with a curious insult (and unsyntactical to boot but that's hardly important by itself) or instead  you can interpret _Malaka_ as _Μαλακά_, softly, a very common way of saying "go slowly", "be careful".

That'll also deals with the curious "malaka edo". With "malaka" as an insult it just doesn't make much sense. As "go slowly here (there)" it makes perfect sense and is a familiar word pattern for colloquial Greek.


----------



## Tommo

Hi again Ireney and Spectre scolaire

Ireney said . . .


ireney said:


> In short, either you accept that someone replied to a "good luck" message in a chess match with a curious insult…..


I regret to say that *some* people do respond insultingly in these chess matches, especially if they have anonymity to hide behind. 

Quite often what people intend to convey across languages can be _very, very, _easily misunderstood especially if they are including a bit of humour with their words. In these cases I will always try to err on the side of charity and good intention so I am accepting the suggestion….


ireney said:


> . . . . In a nutshell, although this message is open to other translations/interpretations I think it says "softly here(there) with the priest, softly because you are a little behind in (your) deployment"


.…as being the general meaning.

Thanks to you both for such an in-depth analysis of my question and best wishes from Ireland.

Tommo.


----------



## marilou

Ha, ha! It doesn’t sound very pleasant but I am convinced your chess antagonist means the same thing as in this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=511934 

I would like to tell you that this in the above thread is another expression in italian and there is not correspondance with this...but if the greek people read carefully this thread (see above) you can find the etimological origin of another greek word (from venetian mona)...

see you!


----------

